# “So Say the Stars” Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 16, 2020)

*A reminder for all entrants: you are obligated to cast at least one vote in the poll. Failure to do so will result in your entry being disqualified.

*Welcome one and all to the Poetry Challenge voting poll! Please read all of the *entries*, and then proceed to cast votes for as many pieces as you see fit, but please keep in mind that entrants may not vote for their own work. *If you vote for yourself, your entry will be disqualified.

All entries are eligible to receive critique. Critique for entries posted on the public board should be posted in this thread. Critique for entries posted on the secure board must be posted in the secure critique thread which may be accessed HERE.

***Please be mindful of where your critique is being posted so that the first rights of entrants are not compromised.

*I remind everyone that all critique, and responses to it, must be directed solely at the work. Any comments that veer into the personal will be promptly removed upon discovery and will result in appropriate moderation for the poster. No baiting, flaming, or trolling will be tolerated in this thread, or its partner on the secure board.

*Given the fact that this time of year is so busy, and occasionally boozy, we are going to honor the twelve days of Christmas and allow the poll **to remain open for two extra days to give the busiest of us additional time to cast their votes. 

THIS POLL WILL CLOSE ON DECEMBER 27th, 2020 AT 9:30pm EST.*
*

Best of luck to all entrants!

Once this poll has closed, and the results have been officially revealed,you may post your entry on either of the Poetry boards for additional feedback.

*


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 17, 2020)

:santa: Okkk... I voted, was NOT easy, because THIS time I limited myself to just 2... all the poems were fabulous...but the 2 I voted for were completely unforgettable.....

Merry Christmas WF poets... thanks for all the pleasure your poetry has given me... you all are so inspirational....


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 18, 2020)

Firemajic said:


> :santa: Okkk... I voted, was NOT easy, because THIS time I limited myself to just 2... all the poems were fabulous...but the 2 I voted for were completely unforgettable.....
> 
> Merry Christmas WF poets... thanks for all the pleasure your poetry has given me... you all are so inspirational....



I concur; there was poetry across a wide spread of ideas - a sign of a well-chosen prompt in my view - and it was all highly readable.  Voting was tough though.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 18, 2020)

Voted...it's never, ever easy...


----------



## andrewclunn (Dec 18, 2020)

Have not voted.  I will need to reread them again.  This is usually a lot easier, but it's hard for the right reasons.


----------



## rcallaci (Dec 18, 2020)

voted  some excellant works all deserved a vote but i voted for the two that shone just a little brighter...


----------



## andrewclunn (Dec 18, 2020)

I went to vote, and realized that TuesdayEve's "Stars" and LadySilence's "Flapping of Wings" are not even options in the poll...


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 19, 2020)

andrewclunn said:


> I went to vote, and realized that TuesdayEve's "Stars" and LadySilence's "Flapping of Wings" are not even options in the poll...



I just checked.  'Stars' by TuesdayEve is in there - it's the final entry on the poll.

However, you are correct about LadySilence's entry going missing.  It is posted, but only in the Challenge Workshop.  It is the poet's responsibility to go into the Challenge board and provide a link to their Challenge Workshop entry.  This was not done.  If the poet doesn't know how to do this, they should ask a staff member how to do it or to do it for them.  Having written that, I'm sure that Chester's Daughter would have done this had she noticed.  If I had spotted it, I certainly would have contacted LadySilence with a view to remedying the issue.  The rules for entry are laid out in the intro post.


----------



## Deleted member 64995 (Dec 19, 2020)

Phil Istine said:


> I just checked.  'Stars' by TuesdayEve is in there - it's the final entry on the poll.
> 
> However, you are correct about LadySilence's entry going missing.  It is posted, but only in the Challenge Workshop.  It is the poet's responsibility to go into the Challenge board and provide a link to their Challenge Workshop entry.  This was not done.  If the poet doesn't know how to do this, they should ask a staff member how to do it or to do it for them.  Having written that, I'm sure that Chester's Daughter would have done this had she noticed.  If I had spotted it, I certainly would have contacted LadySilence with a view to remedying the issue.  The rules for entry are laid out in the intro post.




And my fault I'm sorry.
I was wrong.
This is the first time I participate.
I'll be more careful next time.  ^_^


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 19, 2020)

LadySilence said:


> And my fault I'm sorry.
> I was wrong.
> This is the first time I participate.
> I'll be more careful next time.  ^_^



It's a great pity no-one noticed before the voting poll was posted.  I realise it's not much consolation, but your poem is lovely.


----------



## Foxee (Dec 19, 2020)

Don't be disheartened, LadySilence, mistakes happen. Looking forward to your continued participation.


----------



## Deleted member 64995 (Dec 20, 2020)

Phil Istine said:


> It's a great pity no-one noticed before the voting poll was posted.  I realise it's not much consolation, but your poem is lovely.



Thank you so much.



Foxee said:


> Don't be disheartened, LadySilence, mistakes happen. Looking forward to your continued participation.


I will pay more attention.
I liked it, to resume writing poetry.


----------



## -xXx- (Dec 21, 2020)

_reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally_ enjoyed
these prompt inspired twinklings.

yeah.
you can vote, too.
they are worth reading more than once.
they *are* that good.

jussayin'


----------



## Greyson (Dec 21, 2020)

yeeeeesh voting was hard...i loved so much of the imagery used through out all of these and the interpretations of the prompt. glad i got to be a part of this month's entries, they're all so good!


----------



## petergrimes (Dec 26, 2020)

Hello, yes I voted. It was very difficult. Recently I've only been voting for one, but the poems were so good - i thought of doing my old trick of voting for everyone but me, but thought I should really try to consider it all properly, so i procrastinated, got distracted, tossed and turned, read and re-read, procrastinated again, went to vote, changed my mind, re-read them... It was becoming a problem so i did the only rational thing and went to see a medium instead. I spoke to my dead Grandma, which was nice, but she had no clue either. Therefore i consulted the stars, an astrologer, he was useless. I nearly had to resort to eenie meenie... No in all seriousness it was very difficult for the poems are brilliant. I couldn't make up my mind on just one so voted for four. Its Christmas after all. All are deserving. Great poems one and all Happy Christmas. PG


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 27, 2020)

Oh boy, I made a right proper mess of this challenge, and I heartily apologize. Thought I was getting better, but once the course of meds was completed, the stinking pathogen re-established it’s colonies with gusto and I was back to square one. Still on meds, depleted but not as ill. My sincere apologies to LadySilence, I missed you, hon, and I am so sorry. This is the first time I’ve missed a missing link, please forgive me. Thanks to Andrew for pointing out that I fudged the link thereby enlightening everyone, and thanks also to Phil who always has my back, and Foxee for her kind words to LadySilence, who I very much hope will participate in the future despite the fact that I inadvertently silenced her for real. Please forgive my mess, guys.


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 27, 2020)

Chesters Daughter said:


> Oh boy, I made a right proper mess of this challenge, and I heartily apologize. Thought I was getting better, but once the course of meds was completed, the stinking pathogen re-established it’s colonies with gusto and I was back to square one. Still on meds, depleted but not as ill. My sincere apologies to LadySilence, I missed you, hon, and I am so sorry. This is the first time I’ve missed a missing link, please forgive me. Thanks to Andrew for pointing out that I fudged the link thereby enlightening everyone, and thanks also to Phil who always has my back, and Foxee for her kind words to LadySilence, who I very much hope will participate in the future despite the fact that I inadvertently silenced her for real. Please forgive my mess, guys.



It sounds like you would have been totally in order to rest up and ask someone else to run it this month.  Well done and thank you for doing what you could.


----------



## midnightpoet (Dec 27, 2020)

Yeah, you should take it easy for a while; I remember though back in my working days I'd go to work sick.  Lot of good it did me, I took a week off for the flu one time and was griped at by my boss. Anyway, take care of yourself.


----------

